# Camera app is dead



## Dirty_Frank (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys, 
so since the latest update (10.0.14322.1000) my camera app and brightness settings are not working anymore.
Any ways to fix this or am I doomed to roll back on WP 8.1 and then install the official W10M through Upgrade Advisor App? Currently in Preview Insider aka Fast Ring.
Error code for the camera app is: 0xA00F424A(0x80070032)
Thanks in advance.


----------



## llucas_br (Apr 16, 2016)

Dirty_Frank said:


> Hi guys,
> so since the latest update (10.0.14322.1000) my camera app and brightness settings are not working anymore.
> Any ways to fix this or am I doomed to roll back on WP 8.1 and then install the official W10M through Upgrade Advisor App? Currently in Preview Insider aka Fast Ring.
> Error code for the camera app is: 0xA00F424A(0x80070032)
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I had the same problem. I restarted my device to solve.
If that does not work, try a hard reset.


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Apr 18, 2016)

llucas_br said:


> I had the same problem. I restarted my device to solve.
> If that does not work, try a hard reset.

Click to collapse



Did a reset, still the same problem


----------



## rateiosu (Apr 19, 2016)

Camera app reset doesn't help very much to this issue. Device-variant. In 535 doesn't work at all.
Try to download other camera app. But be aware the sharing function may crash.


----------

